# Exotic Pet Forum :)



## awaywiththestars (Sep 15, 2008)

Well i was just wondering if anyone new of an exotic pet forum more geared to furries
thanks :2thumb:


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

look on pouchies or lucys user i think they have the link in there sig :2thumb:


----------



## Rie xx (Nov 20, 2008)

Hi guys.. www.exotickeepersforum.co.uk


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks for recommending EKF guys.

Yep, come join us.. it is a fairly new forum but a real friendly bunch and a very wide range of exotic keepers : victory:


----------



## awaywiththestars (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks 
was pm'd that adress last night and had a quick look around


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

I agree that EKF is a great site to be a part of, some very knowledgable breeders there.


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

farmercoope said:


> I agree that EKF is a great site to be a part of, some very knowledgable breeders there.


Seconded :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------

